# Raising a gentle dog



## Santi (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi, this is my first post!

We got our German Shepherd puppy (female) at 9 weeks old. She just turned 12 weeks. I've had GSDs my entire childhood, but my parents trained them. This is the first dog for my partner and I as adults.

She's a great puppy and is doing all the normal annoying things: biting everything, chewing rocks in the garden, etc. She learns commands very quickly (sit, down, leave it) and is fine with other dogs.

How can I make sure - while she's so young and impressionable - that she grows up to be a gentle dog? Currently she runs after joggers in the park and nips at their legs, runs up to small children and makes me really nervous!! She also hates men walking on their own in the park (barks/lunges at them).

When she's older, I want to be confident when walking her on my own - that she'll be gentle and that I can control her. I don't want an aggressive dog that lunges at people/kids.

Any tips for raising a gentle pup? She's a beauty but I'm having severe doubts that I'm in over my head...


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, I would have to ask for clarification on what you mean by gentle. Certainly, you can train your GSD to be neutral in public and not to lunge, bark, and act aggressively toward other people and animals. That doesn't mean that all GSDs grow up to be friendly, teddy-bear type dogs who enjoy off leash-play with other dogs and being petted by every stranger that they meet. I would not allow my puppy off-leash if she doesn't have a 100% recall and certainly not if she is chasing people...use your "leave it" command. 

If you are training your puppy, it sounds like you are laying a good foundation. Keep it up. Practice those commands in lots of different places. Keep your puppy in obedience classes--I keep my puppies in classes for their first year or two, not b/c I need help teaching basic commands, but because I like to expose them to other leashed and in-control dogs and situations. It's great for socialization. 

Is it your own children that you are worried about or children at the park? What is it about her behavior that worries you? From context, it sounds like children you do not know. I do not allow my dogs to interact with children I do not know if they are not leashed. (They are great with my own toddler, but I always supervise them). You'll probably want to keep your puppy leashed. You can teach her to sit before she is touched. Most people and children (though not all, unfortunately!) will ask permission to pet your puppy. Since my dogs are friendly and enjoy attention, I usually say, sure you can pet my dog. I only ask that you wait until I have him in a sit. If he gets up, stop petting him.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Santi said:


> Hi, this is my first post!
> 
> We got our German Shepherd puppy (female) at 9 weeks old. She just turned 12 weeks. I've had GSDs my entire childhood, but my parents trained them. This is the first dog for my partner and I as adults.
> 
> ...


She shouldn't be running up to anyone biting. If you need to leash her or get a long line do that.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Puppies, like children, learn what they live. Unless you are talking about weak nerves and poor breeding your puppy needs fair, consistant rules and firm but gentle handling.
Harsh corrections and unfair punishment will erode confidence and create a dog that lashes out in anger and defense. Don't set your dog up to fail. At 12 weeks it should never be loose to chase people and if things are frightening it needs more controlled exposure. 
Remove yourself to a safe distance and let puppy observe while playing with you and practicing simple basic obedience with treats and praise.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

She probably feels pretty good about herself with the joggers. Her big bad self chased them away and drove her point home with a nip. Likely some prey drive kicked in as well.

You need more men in your life. She's behaving fearfully when she sees adult males go by. Are her hackles up when she barks? The forward motion is an attempt to drive the threat back. She's hoping all of the bluster and blow will make the men go away. And it does! Another win for the dog. No reason to stop the behavior now, it's being reinforced every time a man walks by and keeps going.

Men, in general can be more intimidating. They're bigger and have gruff voices compared to women. 

I once made the mistake of bringing my pup to all of my classes, but they were female dominated. He never learned to trust men. He was a very sharp dog, very civil. Adored women, trusted no man until he really proved himself worthy.


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

Santi said:


> Currently she runs after joggers in the park and nips at their legs, runs up to small children and makes me really nervous!!


and you just let your dog do that do complete strangers???


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

i would really love to let my dog run around off leash at his own pace 
but i live in the city and there are other people around at all times
it would be extremely selfish of me to just let my dog run around nipping at people, let alone kids

the only "off leash" time my dog gets is when i take my dog to local parks (not dog parks), and i just drop the leash 
when i see people come in i call my dog over and i pick up the leash
it's called common etiquette


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Work with a lot of desensitization. Socialize her a lot but have her do something like sit before she gets to be pet by anybody. Rub along her body and mess with her paws and such making sure she isn't biting you so she gets used to being handled. This helps a lot with children as there are a lot of kids that don't quite know how to treat dogs, not that they hurt them but the dog isn't used to being handled like that. Working a lot with training will help a lot though. She'll get used to looking for you for direction.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Santi said:


> ....
> How can I make sure - while she's so young and impressionable - that she grows up to be a gentle dog? Currently she runs after joggers in the park and nips at their legs, runs up to small children and makes me really nervous!! She also hates men walking on their own in the park (barks/lunges at them).
> 
> When she's older, I want to be confident when walking her on my own - that she'll be gentle and that I can control her. I don't want an aggressive dog that lunges at people/kids.
> ...


One thing that I did to socialize my previous GSD and do now to my current 13 week old GSD is AFTER he has had some serious exersize (a tired GSD is well a behaved GSD) I leash walk him thru Lowes. There are lots of people, noises activity. In your case MEN. Everybody loves pups and there will be interaction before you leave the store. My current pup loves walking thru Tractor supply and Lowes. I do it just for socialization purposes.

Be sure to walk her good before you take her in because you dont want to leave a big present on the floor.


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

I agree with what the other posts have said, you need to train your dog for what is acceptable to you. And keep training, because GSD's are fast learners but they can quickly train themselves to do things less acceptable if you give them half a chance. But bear in mind that they, like humans, have different personalities. I have brought up all my GSD's the same way but my current pup is the sweetest gentle girl before any input from me.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Pan_GSD said:


> i would really love to let my dog run around off leash at his own pace
> but i live in the city and there are other people around at all times
> it would be extremely selfish of me to just let my dog run around nipping at people, let alone kids
> 
> ...


You know some people take their dogs to baseball fields because of the fence.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Shooter said:


> You know some people take their dogs to baseball fields because of the fence.



And sometimes kids playgrounds. Just make sure you clean up after your pup!!!


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

Shooter said:


> You know some people take their dogs to baseball fields because of the fence.


there is actually a kids baseball field in one of my local parks but it has a no dogs inside sign
you don't want an unsuspecting kid in his brand new ironed out uniform to slide to 2nd base and get a dog's poop smeared all over

lol

i respect common courtesy, public manners, and etiquette
it's what keeps us human and allows many people to live together without conflict


----------



## Santi (Dec 27, 2016)

Thank you all for your replies! We'll keep her on the lead until she's not lunging at joggers and gets over this men-phobia.

PS - Santi says hey!


----------

